# Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?



## Danielll (24. Aug. 2013)

Guten Abend,

Durch meinen Nachbarn bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir einen Teich anzulegen. Nach sehr guter Beratung durch meinen Nachbarn mit 20 Jahren Teicherfahrung fiel die Entscheidung darauf dass es ein Naturteich mit dem hier anliegenden Grundwasser werden soll, wie bei meinem Nachbarn eben auch. Der Nachbar betreibt ihn ohne Filter und hat sehr klares Wasser.

Ich habe mehrere Wochen den Grundwasserspiegel in einem von mir ausgehobenen Loch beobachtet. Nach dem feststand dass der Spiegel sich bei 70cm unter dem Boden einpedelt stand der Plan: Der Teich sollte 6m x 3m in ovaler Form werden, um den Teich herum habe ich erstmal 50cm nach unten weggenommen, da habe ich einen gewissen Spielraum und kann zur Not noch etwas wegnehmen. Der Teich selber ist so tief geworden wie ich mit der Schaufel reingekommen bin, also ca 2,00m. Der erste Meter is eigentlich nur Erde, der zweite Meter besteht fast nur aus Ton und ganz unten geht es mit 40cm großen kiesbrocken los.

Hat alles gut geklappt und das Grundwasser drückte nach 24h durch. Das ganze ist nun 16 Tage her und der Wasserstand ist bei 1,00m und steigt je nach Wetterlage 5cm am Tag. 

Am Anfang der Woche wurde das Wasser über Nacht Dunkelgrün also beschloss ich erstmal eine 7200l Pumpe und einen selbstgebauten Filter anzuschliessen. Das ganze klappt auch sehr gut, solange die Pumpe läuft bleibt das Wasser nicht unbedingt klar, aber es ist nurnoch weis-trüblich. Sobald ich die Pumpe ausschalte haben die Algen in 2h den ganzen Teich wieder besetzt  Teichtechnik soll eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr kommen.

Eigentlich wollte ich erst nächstes Jahr richtig damit Anfangen da es sowieso noch ewig dauert bis der Teich vollgelaufen ist, d.h. es sind auch noch keine Pflanzen im/am Teich.

Ein Problem kommt noch hinzu: ich habe mir dabei einen 50kg Betonguss auf den Fuß fallen lassen und bin jetzt durch ein paar Knochenbrüche sowieso erstmal ein paar Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt. 

Meine eigentliche Frage ist folgende, Soll ich den Teich einfach volllaufen lassen bis ins Frühjahr ohne etwas gegen das umkippen des Wassers zu tun? Bzw kann ich jetzt überhaupt etwas tun bevor er vollgelaufen ist bzw bevor ich im Frühjahr mit bepflanzen anfange?

Ich bin neuling auf dem Gebiet, habe mich allerdings schon etwas mit der Teichtechnik beschäftigt, aber die soll wie gesagt erst im Frühjahr kommen da ich im moment gesundheitlich nichts schaffe und der Sommer ja sowieso bald rum ist 

EDIT: Die Pumpe ist übrigens ein etwas älteres Fabrikat, mit -ich glaube- fast 300Watt... deswegen möchte ich diese nicht durchlaufen lassen und ob es sich jetzt noch lohnt die Technik anzuschaffen ist fraglich.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wild (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo,
ich denke ein Naturteich kommt prinzipiell auch ohne Technik aus. Aber was dir fehlt sind Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Nur die halten in einem Teich ohne Technik das Wasser klar. Ohne Pflanzen hast du eben ein Algenproblem. Das am Anfang das Wasser grün wird ist aber auch normal.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Auslogge 89 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

HeyHo,
wenn du eh erst nächstest Jahr so richtig loslegen willst, dann lass es so, wies ist, das pegelt sich dann schon alles ein, wenn du später Pflanzen reinsetzt usw.


----------



## Danielll (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo...

Sollte es auch ohne Filter gehen dann wäre mir das natürlich auch recht.
Gut, dann werde ich ihn bis ins Frühjahr einfach nur volllaufen lassen und dann richtig loslegen.

Vielen Dank, ich denke ich werde eure Hilfe noch öfter benötigen als Neueinsteiger 

LG


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo Daniel!
Was willst Du mit einen "toten" Teich? Ich würde ihn gleich bepflanzen. Jetzt sind die Teichpflanzen im Abverkauf, warum warten?


LG Ron!


----------



## Danielll (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe bin ich erstmal ein paar wochen/monate außer gefecht gesetzt... das ich mir mehrere frakturen im fuß zugezogen habe.

Und was noch dazu kommt, das Wasser muss erstmal bis zum entgültigen punkt steigen, da ich ja sonst nicht weis WO ich überhaupt eine Sumpfzone einrichten kann. 

LG


----------



## Auslogge 89 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

...dann warte bis nächstes Jahr. Sieht zwar bis dahin alles sch...e aus, aber bringt ja nichts, wenn du die Pflanzen dann dauernd aufgrund steigenden Wasserspiegels wieder umsetzen musst.


PS: Gute Besserung


----------



## r.ziebert (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Um die Pflege meines Gartens inklusive Teiches kümmert sich  eine Firma. Ein Kostenvoranschlag kostet nichts, also einfach mal anfragen. Lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn der Garten eine entsprechende Größe hat und du generell wenig Zeit für Gartenpflege hast. Mein Garten ist über 500 qm und ich habe oft eine 45 Stunden Arbeitswoche. Viel Spaß mit deinem Naturteich!


----------



## joshua (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hi,
man will ja auch ein bißchen "spielen".
Ich würde einfach jetzt schon ein paar Pflanzen einsetzen (oder lassen) und dann im Frühjahr sehen, wie es aussieht und wahrscheinlich sind bis dahin schon kleine Erfolge (im Hinblick zu Algen) aufgetreten, auf denen man dann aufbauen könnte.
Im Zweifel...eben viel Geduld und abwarten.

Gruß

Joshua


----------



## Andreas A. (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo Daniel!
Ich würde schon mal ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich geben. Die können den ggf. noch steigenden Wasserstand ab und man kann nie genug davon im Teich haben. Vielleicht willst Du auch nicht wurzelnde (freischwimmende) Pflanzen wie __ Froschbiss oder __ Krebsschere haben, denen sind die sich ändernden Wasserstände auch egal. Vielleicht kann Dein Nachbar von solchen Pflanzen etwas abgeben. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass Nachbars Pflanzen gut mit der Wasserchemie bei Dir zurecht kommen sollten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Danielll (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo

Sorry ich hatte die letzte woche keine zeit durch meine verletzung, deswegen antworte ich erst jetzt. 

Vielen dank erstmal für die ganzen tipps und ratschläge. Die ganzen algen sind verschwunden, das wasser ist jetzt eigentlich nur noch dreckig/milchig/trüb. Ich nehme an das es einfach nur feinste schmutzpartikel sind. Sicht in die tiefe gleich null.

Ich habe zufällig eine eine filteranlage von einem kollegen erstehen können die ich jetzt durchgehend laufen lasse. 

Evtl bringt mir am wochenende jemand etliche frei schwimmende pflanzen mit. 

Lg


----------



## Danielll (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Huhu, ich habe noch eine Frage an euch.

Soll ich die Pumpe & Filter laufen lassen oder nicht? Ich frage deswegen weil ich nicht weis ob sich ganzen schmutz- und dreckpartikel setzen wenn das wasser ständig umgewälzt wird. (sichttiefe wie gesagt unter 2cm)

Lg


----------



## Auslogge 89 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo 
Wenn der Filter fein genug ist, bleiben die Schwebeteilchen drin hängen, falls nicht, wird das Wasser weiterhin trüb bleiben.


----------



## Danielll (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Es bleibt zwar viel drinne hängen... aber die kleinsten partikel nicht. Also ist es warscheinlich besser wenn ich ihn abschalte bis es sich gesetzt hat?


----------



## pema (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich - Wie sauber halten bis es los geht?*

Hallo Danielli,
möchtest du jetzt einen naturähnlichen Teich oder nicht
Wenn ja: werf ein paar Büschel __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest u.ä. rein und warte mit der Restbepflanzung, bis der Wasserstand im nächsten Jahr richtig ist. Trüb hin oder her...das gehört eben zu einem naturähnlichen Teich.
Willst du schon jetzt klares Wasser und hast dir schon einen Filter zugelegt, so hat das nichts mehr mit naturähnlich zu tun.
Natur braucht Zeit.
Wenn man die nicht hat, muss man mit Technik eingreifen.
Du schreibst etwas vom 'Umkippen' des Teiches und deiner Besorgnis deshalb.
Dein (bisheriges) Erdloch mit Wasser wird nicht 'umkippen'. Das ist so wie so eher ein seltenes Phänomen. Was deinen Teich eintrübt - davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus -, sind Bodenpartikel und Schwebealgen. Also ganz normale Entwicklungsstufen auf dem Weg zu einem naturähnlichen Teich.
Ich wünsche dir etwas mehr Geduld (ich weiß, fällt schwer) - und lass die Technik weg. Was hast du denn von einem Erdloch mit klaren Wasser...außer, dass du den Grund besser sehen kannst
petra


----------

